# French Vets List - PET PASSPORT



## Lebense (May 22, 2009)

Thought it would be a good idea if people start posting details of vets in France that they have used under the "Pet Passport Scheme", would help others who are traveling to France who are concerned about costs and trust. Please post the details of vets you have used and the cost of treatment to give others an idea. My first is for the Loire Area, in Saumur. The surgery was very modern, the team spoke English, provided a 24h service and the cost for a check-up, Tick & Tapeworm treatment & passport completion was 38 Euros (£36). In fact they were so good, and well priced (almost 70% lower than our local vets) that we are having Benson's boosters administered in France whilst on holiday. Anyway the vets details are:

*Clinique Veterinaire Du Breil*
Andre Mitteault
25, Boulevard Mar Juin
Saumur
Maine-et-Loire
49400
France

*Phone;*+33 (02) 41 67 64 64
*Fax;* +33 (02) 41 67 30 02

Thanks

William ....... and Benson:thumbup:
http://thebense.blogspot.com/
Direct link for the ggogle map is on Benson's website.


----------



## RoxieKeyStone (Apr 22, 2015)

Lebense said:


> Thought it would be a good idea if people start posting details of vets in France that they have used under the "Pet Passport Scheme", would help others who are traveling to France who are concerned about costs and trust. Please post the details of vets you have used and the cost of treatment to give others an idea. My first is for the Loire Area, in Saumur. The surgery was very modern, the team spoke English, provided a 24h service and the cost for a check-up, Tick & Tapeworm treatment & passport completion was 38 Euros (£36). In fact they were so good, and well priced (almost 70% lower than our local vets) that we are having Benson's boosters administered in France whilst on holiday. Anyway the vets details are:
> 
> *Clinique Veterinaire Du Breil*
> Andre Mitteault
> ...


Why has no-one taken this up?? I think it's a great idea. I need a vet in the Beaune area this summer, does anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

The first time we took Delilah back to the UK from France we took the Dunkirk - Dover route (she was from a French breeder so this was her first crossing ever.)
We had been warned that the vets in the ports charged horrific prices, so were really cross when the officials at Dunkirk refused to let us on because they thought there was a discrepancy in her paperwork and insisted we go to the vet in the port to sort it. It was about a 5 minute drive from the ferry office.
The vet took one look at the papers, agreed it was a silly oversight and stamped them so that we could board the ferry. She refused to take any money for doing so.
Sorry I don't have the vet's details, we have used the Chunnel ever since but thought this might be encouraging to know if anyone else gets caught short in Dunkirk!


----------

